# can i just say tcod



## Autumn (Nov 5, 2012)

that i don't know what i'd do without you.

ever since the spring of 2010 i've been able to post my problems (mostly relationship or friend related) and people don't criticize me, they're instead sad and they try to help me and they try to make me feel good about myself even when i'm feeling shitty. message me when i'm feeling down. care enough to message me "happy birthday!" about six different times today even as i made a thread for it.

i've been going through a lot lately as some of you know and people i've rarely spoken to are messaging me trying to cheer me up, to help me out, and to tell me i'm not worthless and i shouldn't hate myself and _be happy dammit._

ok i'm crying now and this time it's not because of losing my boyfriend it's because i'm so goddamned happy i have you guys as support. i've been here for nearly seven years and most of that time i've felt like a nuisance that doesn't contribute much except silliness and stupidity but no, apparently lots and lots of people actually care about me, even some i never would have expected to care about me in the slightest, even though i don't feel like i've done much for the forum or for anything for that matter, i've just posted about random shit for about seven years but apparently that's enough to endear me to all you folks who have never met me and don't know me beyond what i say about myself here. and yet despite that apparently i'm an amazing person who shouldn't hate herself over the drama with her ex-boyfriend and needs to cheer up and all this stuff.

only a month or so ago i thought there was no place for me left in tcod and i was just sort of staying. now i know i'm wrong, now i know that this is a support group full of people who care about me more than i ever thought and if i'm ever feeling upset i can always talk to someone here about my problems and they'll be sympathetic, maybe more than my real life friends, and while they don't often work their attempts to cheer me up make me smile, at least a little.

i'm in a lot of emotional pain right now. and while it doesn't necessarily _help_ me i am so, so grateful that you guys are willing to try at least and talk to me and be there for me, even though i've never really spoken some of you before.

i love you guys


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 5, 2012)

;_; I FEEL GREAT THAT YOU FEEL GREAT THAT WE ALL FEEL THAT YOU ARE GREAT


----------



## Spoon (Nov 5, 2012)

Awww! Humongous grin on my face after reading this! 

I'm super, super glad to hear you feel included and TCoDers have been helping you out. And we definitely love you back.

There should totally be a TCoD appreciation thread.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 5, 2012)

You're awesome. I'm awesome. _We're_ awesome.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 5, 2012)

This thread (and user) is awesome and you should feel awesome. :)


----------



## Autumn (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you guys so much ; ; I love you all and you have no idea how much it helps me out for you guys to be so supportive.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 5, 2012)

Here, take my feels.


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 5, 2012)

Of course we care about you:)

Don't let anyone tell you otherwise!


----------



## Autumn (Nov 7, 2012)

So I counted up the number of people that have offered sympathy/support for me or tried to cheer me up in some way since last week. 21.

seriously ilu guys ; ;


----------

